# All-Clad Stainless in 3 months.



## stephanie brim (Aug 30, 2005)

I'm going to make the plunge...and there goes my tax return. Now I have to figure out where the blazes to buy them.

I'm figuring on a ten piece set, regardless of the fact that I do kind of agree that buying things pan by pan is a better idea, because of the money factor, but there are so many places and at least three different ten piece sets that I've found.

One, from url=http://www.metrokitchen.com/item/AC-501341/]MetroKitchen.com[/url], has the two quart saucier. This would come in handy because of how much I make sauces. The problem is that I'd be sacrificing the larger sauce pan to have it...and I do have the Emerilware one quart saucier. Then there's the one from Williams-Sonoma that has the four quart sauce pan.

In all honesty, I don't see myself needing the four quart sauce pan much. A three quart would be a good addition to a set, but four seems very large. I do frequently cook for at least 5 people, though. It would be easy to add at a later date, though so would anything else really. The set with the saucier is cheaper, but not by a whole lot.

Any advice? This is one of two things I'm doing for myself before I go off to school and can no longer afford to buy anything. If you were buying to outfit your own kitchen, what would you do?


----------



## markv (May 16, 2003)

It really all depends on how much cooking you'll do, what kind of cooking, and very important................how many people you'll cook for.

I have the All Clad sauce pans in every size........1, 2, 3, & 4 and I use all of them.

The four is really not that big and I use it a lot. In my experience, whenever I've skimped, I've always regretted that I didn't get the bigger one.

Spend the money once and feel good about your choice for the rest of your life.

Mark


----------



## stephanie brim (Aug 30, 2005)

Yeah, I think the four-quart may be a good idea...and perhaps a three-quart or at least another two-quart would also be smart. I've been doing some thinking and I really like how the Emerilware looks and feels. I may end up getting a main set of that and adding some All-Clad stainless and copper core pieces to it: a Copper Core saucier in the larger size, a decently sized sauce pan or two, etc. It's going to depend a lot on how much money I can save and what kind of deals I can find.


----------



## deltadoc (Aug 15, 2004)

Its always easier to put less into a bigger pan than it is to put more into a littler one!

doc


----------

